# my fetishes



## Michael Boltonio (Aug 6, 2008)

In addition to bottles I also collect Zuni fetishes, does anyone else on this board have any that they want to show? The frog was carved by Laura Quam and the bear was made by Lloyd Lasiloo, both long time familes involved in the making of fetishes. -Rob


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2008)

i love yours.... i used to make jewelry with  gem stones with the different fetishes. i also bought many in silver for myself and each of my children. we each chose one and then i read them the meaning behind the fetish. years ago i picked up a beautiful necklace at the flea market and added it to my collection. I've always chosen the rabbit as where ever i go they are there.

 i must look up your artist as they are very beautiful. i used to keep some in my change purse specifically in a green gem stone as then you are suppose to never be in need of money. i must find mine right away or order a new one . i do believe 
 this was a reminder that i needed today. thanks for showing your lovely fetishes. []


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2008)

These aren't great pictures, but here are my Zuni fetishes -  the serpentine frog is by Karen Hustito


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Jasper bobcat by Terry Wilson (Navajo-Zuni)


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2008)

buffalo


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2008)

picasso marble bison by Bryson Bobelu


----------



## annie44 (Aug 6, 2008)

Two bears... the antler bear is by Gabriel Sice


----------



## Stardust (Aug 6, 2008)

annie44 those are simply beautiful also.... As soon as I googled Michael's i came across some of yours. I think I better stay with the small ones for now. But you both have some real beauties. Even small they are pricey. Thanks for showing yours also. [] I used to be able to get them discounted at the Gem and Jewlery Shows back in the days of making Jewlery. They are open to the public when they come into cities and you can usually get them at a discount... It costs a bit to get into the shows, but it's worth it as they show lots of beautiful things made of stones. usually many beautiful fetishes. At least in the past they did, I haven't been in at least 6 years now. []


----------



## Michael Boltonio (Aug 11, 2008)

Stardust,

 thanks, they are interesting little pieces aren't they? Someone picked the bear as my totem years ago because they "saw my aura" and it involved a vision of a bear... OK we were young, lol. The inlaid arrow is supposed to represent the heartline or "breath line" and is said to represent long life. The frog is supposed to signify fertility. I think my totem has changed to a turtle lately; a bored old moss-backed one at that! -Rob



> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> i love yours.... i used to make jewelry with  gem stones with the different fetishes. i also bought many in silver for myself and each of my children. we each chose one and then i read them the meaning behind the fetish. years ago i picked up a beautiful necklace at the flea market and added it to my collection. I've always chosen the rabbit as where ever i go they are there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Michael Boltonio (Aug 11, 2008)

Annie44, those are some wonderful fetishes, the quality is superb. I appreciate the look and thanks for the reply!  -Rob



> ORIGINAL: annie44
> 
> Two bears... the antler bear is by Gabriel Sice


----------



## Michael Boltonio (Aug 11, 2008)

I really really like the picasso marble Bison a lot! ! !  -Rob


----------



## annie44 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Michael!  Yours are fantastic, too!  Most, if not all, of mine were purchased from a store called Keshi in Santa Fe, NM.  They have a great website at www.keshi.com.


----------

